# TT RS Brake Vibration



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Figured this was the best place to check, but search came up empty. I have TT RS brakes on my Golf R and attended an HPDE this past weekend. After the event, under even light braking, as the car slows from 35-30 mph, there is a slight vibration and audible noise. Best way I can describe it is it feels like if someone was sitting next to you on a leather couch and farted. 

The rotors have about 15k on them (I got them used) and most of the holes were filled with pad material, so I'm not sure how well they were taken care of. Assume it's time for new rotors - and something that will hold up to the track? Or if I go OEM and take care of them, might I be OK?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

EZ said:


> Figured this was the best place to check, but search came up empty. I have TT RS brakes on my Golf R and attended an HPDE this past weekend. After the event, under even light braking, as the car slows from 35-30 mph, there is a slight vibration and audible noise. Best way I can describe it is it feels like if someone was sitting next to you on a leather couch and farted.
> 
> The rotors have about 15k on them (I got them used) and most of the holes were filled with pad material, so I'm not sure how well they were taken care of. Assume it's time for new rotors - and something that will hold up to the track? Or if I go OEM and take care of them, might I be OK?


Probably just pad deposits. Drive it normal for a couple of days and it should go away. Mine get noisy and grindy after a track day too.

The rotors have a minimum thickness stamped on the hat, that would be your guide on when to replace unless they are actually warped.


----------



## jermar (Aug 28, 2012)

If you take your car to the track, your next set of rotors should NOT be drilled. Drilled rotors tend to crack. Drilled, as well as slotted rotors also tend to eat pads more quickly. Been through all that. Give me smooth rotors.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Do you just use the plain centric blanks?


----------

